# Variable Speed bench grinder??



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a variable speed bench grinder available? I bought ($5.00) a Craftsman and the thing scares me!! It just goes like hell, turning toward me, and I have a tough time trying to do anything other than use a wire brush wheel to clean stuff. I figured if I could CONTROL the speed my life would be easier. And safer!! I mean, I bumped that wire wheel with two fingers last week. Yikes! I lost enough skin to make a nice pair of moccasins!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Warren, by "turning toward me" do you mean it "walks" on your workbench? This is just the nature of the beast, the vibration of the spinning stones cause it to move. It needs to be mounted solidly. I screwed a board to the bottom of mine and just clamp it to the bench when I need it. And, yes, there are variable speed grinders available. I have an older VS Craftsman model but I use it full speed all the time anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Pickup one of the motor speed control boxes they work on many motors..

Router Speed Control

======



sourdough said:


> Is there a variable speed bench grinder available? I bought ($5.00) a Craftsman and the thing scares me!! It just goes like hell, turning toward me, and I have a tough time trying to do anything other than use a wire brush wheel to clean stuff. I figured if I could CONTROL the speed my life would be easier. And safer!! I mean, I bumped that wire wheel with two fingers last week. Yikes! I lost enough skin to make a nice pair of moccasins!!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Warren, I have a new Delta V/S grinder, works great. Robbie


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay you guys. Good ideas. Bob, like the idea of the speed control. By turning toward me I mean the wheels turn toward me and tend to slam the work down onto the tool rest. I am not very comfortable with that thing spinning like hell and me with a sharp chisel or knife in my hand!!
Thanks. I'll peek at the vs Delta.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

1) I promise you that you would be much less comfortable if the wheel spun the other way round.

2) Router variable speed box will *not* work on an induction motor such as is in the usual bench grinder.

3) Should you be getting someone to teach you how to use power tools safely?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Would you call a router,Roto-Zip,drillpress,6" combo belt sander,Dremel a induction motor, it works on them...so why not the bench grinder..

++++++=====



crquack said:


> 1) I promise you that you would be much less comfortable if the wheel spun the other way round.
> 
> 2) Router variable speed box will *not* work on an induction motor such as is in the usual bench grinder.
> 
> 3) Should you be getting someone to teach you how to use power tools safely?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I must admit I was pretty horrified at the OP's comments. Bench grinders are fundamentally dangerous and should not be used without instruction. 
Safety glasses are an absolute must for starters. 
Grinding wheels can burst if not used correctly and big chunks of grindstone flying around can kill you. The glasses will only stop grit. They won't stop a chunk of stone flying through the air.
Bench grinders must be fixed down. You cannot expect to introduce a tool correctly to one if it can move around. 
The tool rest should be set close up to, but not touching, the wheel, otherwise the tool can wedge between the wheel and the tool rest with a liklihood of the wheel bursting.
Grinding should not be done on the side of the wheel unless you are very familiar with grinding, as wheels are only intended for edge grinding and undue lateral pressure can cause a wheel to burst.
The protective shields on most grinders are pretty flimsy and unlikely to stop all of a bursting wheel. They are a last resort. Better working safely so the thing doesn't burst in the first place.
The speed of the wheel is the least of the problems. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*CRQuck may be right*



crquack said:


> 1) I promise you that you would be much less comfortable if the wheel spun the other way round.
> 
> 2) Router variable speed box will *not* work on an induction motor such as is in the usual bench grinder.
> 
> 3) Should you be getting someone to teach you how to use power tools safely?



Well, you might be right about that. There is a good "tool" place near me, in fact I am headed there this morning and I intend to have a long heart-to-heart talk with a certified expert in this field.
It might be that I just don't LIKE this grinder. I have no trouble with tablesaw, router table, big drill press and other assorted mechanical things but there is something about the way that grinder seems about to run amok that makes me nervous. I would be more comfortable if it turned SLOWER.
I have a couple outboard's that will run at 6500 RPM.....but I don't need to go across water THAT fast so I dial them down to 4500 and get there with no moments of high anxiety.
Thanks.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

robersonjr said:


> Hi Warren, I have a new Delta V/S grinder, works great. Robbie


So do I. It's a 6", but there is also an 8" available. Real handy to have the VS.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

In responce to my V/S speed grinder, I inatially stated that I bought a Delta, I really bought a Porter-Cable, guess I should spend more time in my shop instead of on this computer. Thanks Robbie


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay.....okay. I GET it. I know about bursting wheels,flying steel bits from edges or from brushes. I wear glasses almost ALL the time when using power tools. I know about CLOSE tool rests and my tool is BOLTED to a bench especially the bench grinder. I wear a leather apron when using the angle grinder.
I used to be to called Captain Cautious! for a reason.
I double think EVERY cut I make on a table saw. I don't turn my drill press on until I DOUBLE check that my work piece is clamped to table. I ALWAYS make sure table is clear on my miter saw even if I am making a quick clip on a piece of 1/4" trim.
Okay......I'll go back in my hole now.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Take the wire wheel off the grinder, and turn it on. If the thing is still running with a lot of vibration, then you need to tru the wheel. I use a diamond to tru my wheels but I've worked around grinding wheels for 17 years, and I wouldn't recomend the way I do it unless you are comfortable putting your hands and fingers that close to the wheel.

Get a wheel dresser from your local supplier and tru up that wheel it's most likely out of round; if the wheel wobbles from side to side you have a bad wheel get rid of it, and get another wheel, you should never have to tru the sides of the wheel just the face of it.

Stay Safe. :moil:

Grinding wheel dresser


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you call a router,Roto-Zip,drillpress,6" combo belt sander,Dremel a induction motor, it works on them...so why not the bench grinder..
> 
> ++++++=====


Router, Roto-zip and Dremel are *not* induction motors. I do not know about your drill press and belt sander. Mine are induction motors and the router speed box would not work on those. The speed of an induction motor is given by the frequency of the supply.

The most common way of changing speed of an induction motor is either by changing the number of poles which gives you a few fixed speeds or by a variable frequency drive.

Speed controls like this one:

ROUTER SPEED CONTROL 115V 15A - Busy Bee Tools

work with commutator (bush-type) motors only.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bolting down the grinder? I said everything in my shop needs to be mobile. :nono:
:jester:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Neat stands Deb. Just Googled them as I hadn't seen them before. Canadian tyre?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes Peter they are from Canadian Tire. Once in a while they are on sale for half price. That's when I grabbed one. I added the wheels.


----------

